# Wedding Photographer- Second shooter available



## EValles (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi, I am Available as a second shooter for weddings in the surrounding Atlanta area. If you or anyone you know needs help shooting a wedding message me! 

-E


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 25, 2013)

Maybe you should show a portfolio? Otherwise how would one know you are capable? You might want to submit a gear list too, and references /experience ... what are you bringing to the table?


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 25, 2013)

wrong on so many levels.


----------



## EValles (Jan 25, 2013)

I am new to this whole forum thing. I didn't realize that was wrong to write. I apologize if I offended someone. I was just putting myself out there, however I do appreciate Charlie's comment and constructive advice. Negative comments are not welcome and it doesn't help new users. If you see the opportunity to help someone or think they are doing something wrong please help but  with something constructive to say. We are all photographers or aspiring ones atleast and we should be able to help each other out.


----------



## runnah (Jan 25, 2013)

I have a wedding coming up and I would like you positioned on a nearby grassy knoll.


----------



## KmH (Jan 25, 2013)

You started this thread in the *Personal and Professional Photography Website* forum.


> Promote your personal and professional *photography web sites* by posting information about them here!



Which pretty clearly indicates a need to have a personal or professional web site to promote, and/or inform us about, to post in this particular TPF forum.

You could share or get C&C on wedding/people photos you have made by posting them in the *People Photography* forum, which is in the - *Photo Galleries - Photos submitted by members for general display or critique -* section of TPF.

So from the perspective of a wedding photographer looking for a second shooter, you need to

provide examples of your photography work (preferably wedding photographs)
provide a list of the tools you can bring to the job (cameras/lenses/lighting)
provide references from wedding photographers you have worked with, if any
provide a way to contact you beyond posting a reply or a PM here on TPF.
All of which would demonstrate some critical wedding second shooter skills, like:

an ability to plan ahead
attention to detail
an ability to follow written instructions


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 25, 2013)

EValles said:


> I am new to this whole forum thing. I didn't realize that was wrong to write. I apologize if I offended someone. I was just putting myself out there, however I do appreciate Charlie's comment and constructive advice. Negative comments are not welcome and it doesn't help new users. If you see the opportunity to help someone or think they are doing something wrong please help but  with something constructive to say. We are all photographers or aspiring ones atleast and we should be able to help each other out.



One issue is that by posting in the Professional gallery, you are sort of declaring yourself to be a Professional (with all that goes with that... a solid portfolio, skills, pro-level equipment, and the ability to do whatever is needed to get the shots you are requested to get as a second shooter.) If you lack those things, and some foolish photographer hired you on as second (without checking those things)... it could ruin a large part of the shoot. 

If you are an amateur, and wanting to learn... then posting elsewhere might be more appropriate. 

If you really want to learn.. participate here... post photos... ask questions... you can learn a lot here.


----------



## texkam (Jan 25, 2013)

^ ^ ^ Bam! ^ ^ ^


"I'm finished with this guy." - Vinny Gambini


----------



## KmH (Jan 25, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> One issue is that by posting in the Professional gallery,


This forum isn't just for Professionals. *Personal and Professional* web sites can also be posted in this forum.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 16, 2013)

Spam Reported


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 16, 2013)

Luncheon meat reported, why does Spam have such a bad name? It's really not that bad....cut thin, fried and served with egg, yumm


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 16, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> Luncheon meat reported, why does Spam have such a bad name? *It's really not that bad....cut thin, fried and served with egg, yumm*



I agree... or insert a dozen whole cloves, dribble honey all over it, and bake.... yummy also.


----------



## KmH (Feb 16, 2013)

Spam is short for *Sp*iced H*am*.

Hormel introduced SPAM in 1937 and it's sold in 50 or so countries.


----------



## rexbobcat (Feb 16, 2013)

KmH said:
			
		

> Spam is short for Spiced Ham.
> 
> Hormel introduced SPAM in 1937 and it's sold in 50 or so countries.



It's particularly popular in the Philippines, as unusual as that sounds.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Feb 16, 2013)

Hawaii


----------



## MiFleur (Feb 16, 2013)

You guys make me laugh!


----------



## RobN185 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Trever1t (Feb 16, 2013)

It's super popular in the Pacific because it was issued by the US Army and given to the starving people's of the Pacific Islands during WWII....and they still highly love it. If you don't eat Spam you ain't cool! It's also highly regarded (and very expensive) in SE Asia


----------



## KmH (Feb 16, 2013)

rexbobcat said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read the Wikipedia page for more info on how popular Spam is in that part of the world.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 16, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> Hawaii


Yep... McDonald's "Big Breakfast" is available with SPAM in Hawaii!


----------

